# Tivo Stream to Android to TV with Chromecast?



## billdz

Hi,
According to this:
https://support.google.com/chromecast/answer/6059461?hl=en&ref_topic=2995192
Chromecast allows us to mirror the screen of an Android device on an HDMI TV screen. Does this mean it is possible to watch on a TV screen with Tivo Stream, an Android phone, and Chromecast?

Thanks for any info,
b


----------



## joeandken

Requirements:

1. TiVo Premiere or TiVo Roamio.
2. TiVo Stream (I think TiVo Roamio has this built in).
3. Chromecast stick plugged into HDMI port on TV.
4. Android device with OS 4.4.2 or higher.
5. Chromecast app installed on Android device.
6. TiVo app installed on Android device.

Open TiVo app, stream content, cast android screen to TV... Viola'


----------



## billdz

Sweet, thanks. How's the picture quality?


----------



## PCurry57

billdz said:


> Hi,
> According to this:
> https://support.google.com/chromecast/answer/6059461?hl=en&ref_topic=2995192
> Chromecast allows us to mirror the screen of an Android device on an HDMI TV screen. Does this mean it is possible to watch on a TV screen with Tivo Stream, an Android phone, and Chromecast?
> 
> Thanks for any info,
> b


Casting the Android devices screen is still considered experimental. It doesn't work with the TiVo app on my Galaxy Tab 3 7.0 kitkat 4.4.2 nor my Galaxy S4 also kitkat 4.4.2. It does work with my new Galaxy S6 edge lollipop 5.0.2.

So your experience may vary.


----------



## master_yoda13

joeandken said:


> Requirements:
> 
> 1. TiVo Premiere or TiVo Roamio.
> 2. TiVo Stream (I think TiVo Roamio has this built in).
> 3. Chromecast stick plugged into HDMI port on TV.
> 4. Android device with OS 4.4.2 or higher.
> 5. Chromecast app installed on Android device.
> 6. TiVo app installed on Android device.
> 
> Open TiVo app, stream content, cast android screen to TV... Viola'


Can you post a photo of what the screen should look like? I tried two android devices yesterday, with Tivo App installed and I'm not seeing casting icon anywhere.


----------



## astrohip

master_yoda13 said:


> Can you post a photo of what the screen should look like? I tried two android devices yesterday, with Tivo App installed and I'm not seeing casting icon anywhere.


Any update/feedback on this?


----------



## billdz

Worked for me on a Nexus 4, although sometimes lag or freezing. Once you click on Cast Screen in the Chromecast app, whatever you see on your phone you see on your TV. So once you are casting your screen, open the Tivo app and watch.


----------

